# musician - sideshow



## sideshowbxb (Sep 12, 2011)

hey im making plans to get the hell out of florida, but im planning to be at the gathering in ocala in febuary if i can figure out what date i need to be there, anyhow im just making plans right now, i got to get up to the gathering first and figure out when exactly it is, if sum1 could give me info about this it would be much appreciated, ill have only my guitar a bag for hygiene and clothing and a tent, thats all i plan on carrying, i would like to hook up with fellow musicians if possible, im sure i should be seeing a few at the gathering, but it will be a first for me, then i want to head back out west, possibly colorado, if anyone could accomplish that, that way i can get a green card and preserve the only thing i love about smoking, being able to get away with it, i dont believe that the govt should be backing this pills bullshit, 5they need to just legalize weed and gert it over with, its alot less destructive, dont get me wrong, its a drug, but its just as well as the alcohol, so look forward to running into some musicians, im posting this way early, kinda typical of me i guess, gotta earn a bit of going away cash, especially if im to be going out on th3 road, peace SiDEShOW


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 12, 2011)

u play blues?


----------



## sideshowbxb (Oct 9, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> u play blues?


yes i do, im not particularly great, but i believe im decent, ive noticed a number of posts youve put up acrata, your most likely gonna be a way better musician than i, but hey, thats the great thing being musiciasns as we are, it takes us hearing things in a different respects in order to play something powerful, i imagine i could learn alot from you, most of what i know jimi hendrix- purple haze, manic depression, hey joe(this tune was originally written by sum1 else),little wing(still need to work on this one a bit),the wind cries mary, SRV- pride and joy, trying to learn other stuff by him(texas flood(written by sumother dude), rude mood, most of the songs that hes playing in the key of Em, he really didnt change it up a whole lot, but he was good), only one song by bbking- the thrill is gone, i feel ive gotten this one down, but i havent practiced in abit, need to sit down with that one again, make sure im on top of it, was it muddy waters or buddy guy? youll know what song im talking about- mary had a little lamb, i want to get that one down im a man i think by the same artist, i dont know terribly much blues, but this is very necessary for me to learn, i play alot of classical rock also, beatles, led zeppelin, also i get into some alternative which i dont know if your into that, but stone temple pilots,
i mean its actually a large list that i know of, but its a pain to get the lyrics down with the playing the guitar at the same time, plus i try to make sure to get em down pat, i hate screwing up, when i play on the streets and screw up i just keep going, but i hate it, when i practice if i screw up i try to do the same thing except i go over the same songs over and over again, and then since i got so many i want to get down pat, i switch it off, if i keep screwing up, plus theres a practice regimen i do most of the time before i play, what are they called . . . caterpillar exercises? plus scales ( the melodic minor and harmonic minors are giving me hell, but sooner or later ill get em down, i imagine a long while) really opens up the ears to hear these sounds, i havent tried slide guitar yet, i dont own a slide, plus the only songs i could do in an open tuning would be rolling stones songs, i havent played them in a long while though, that reminds me, well, i noticed a couple of posts by you, i dont know what kind of instrument you call that one lowE string thing, thats cool, i tried building my own instruments at one time, but i was digging the stuff out of construction dumpsters, i love guitar, i cant stand it if it aint got more than 5 strings, but its great to see you build that thing, plus i seen that one 3-string broom thing, of that video i guess was from some african nation, the originally home of the banjo, well i hope i aint write you too late buddy and sorry about this, i happened to notice youd responded, its good to hear from fellow musicians, you take care man, maybe we will run into each other on the road,


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 9, 2011)

ive had an injury and lost my ability to play guitar. thats why ive been doing the one string thing. and really need to play harmonica more. i mainly just play bo diddley, john lee hooker, elmore james and lightnin hopkins riffs. i do some british blues like stones, yardbirds and zepplin. one of pages dirtier secrets than blues is indian folk music. page had a sitar before harrison, owns a tanpura tabla and tumbi. i have a tumbi its the only thing i can play four sticks on. kasmir is sitar tuning raised a half step with the 12 string used as sympathetics, listen to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PRFdKredT0 then listen to battle of evermore. page is a recycling genius.


----------



## sideshowbxb (Oct 9, 2011)

cool, im looking up some of the artists, im familiar with em but never really listened to them, its cool to hear this stuff, the miracle of the internet, well, curse i guess too, yes i agree jimmys a genius, indian music i havent had a keen liking for, but i can hear it in his music since watching that youtube video, i play kashmir on my six string, but tuning of DADGBD, i have no idea if thats what sitars tuned to, never used one, actually i cant really recall ever seeing one in person i dont think, im sorry to hear you cant play guitar anymore, damn thats gotta suck, i cant imagine what id do if i lost my ability, i just rehashed my memories a lil while ago playing some stones hits, gotta get in a different mind set with open g tunings, dont know where i can go to when i want to just play a little ditty, i know where i want to go when in standard, see i dont really play artists solos, i usually get a feel for a song, then go off in whatever i feel appropriate, making sure to keep it in key, but im more better at rhythm, thanks acrata, its eyeopening to hear things from other musicians


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 10, 2011)

page plays kashmir in DADGAD a sitar is tuned CCCGCGCF . when i play fake sitar on guitar i tune CGCGCA# and play the "dittys" only on the skinny string or "jammy" string as i call it. john lee hooker is usually a repeated riff very similar to sufi oriental and arabic music to avoid boredom i throw some arabic one string rides in for good measure. elmore james played slide in open DADF#AD with a very high nut when he strummed he played in open E simply putting on a capo on the second fret. bo diddley played in open E but his style is more like drums using the nut as a fret. i play microtonal to get the blues notes i dont bend. i tie extra frets on with nylon thread like a turkish saz. so i play 17 note scale not 12 note scale. page and beck also to this they play in between the frets to get those sitar notes that arent on the piano. its like when whitney houston goes off on a solo the piano completely shuts up because it cant bend notes like a sax or guitar because shes singing notes that dont exist in the west. hopefully i will be able to play again i started making a two string fretless. and im practicing diddley bow everyday. but i miss singing and playing harmonica with a really tight band. but i do alot in open G one of my faves is like a virgin in open G tuning but is really in the key of F. i cant read music and i play no proper chords. just do what i can i refuse to give up. oh try this too use a penny a pre 1983 all copper one for a pick.


----------



## sideshowbxb (Oct 12, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> page plays kashmir in DADGAD a sitar is tuned CCCGCGCF . when i play fake sitar on guitar i tune CGCGCA# and play the "dittys" only on the skinny string or "jammy" string as i call it. john lee hooker is usually a repeated riff very similar to sufi oriental and arabic music to avoid boredom i throw some arabic one string rides in for good measure. elmore james played slide in open DADF#AD with a very high nut when he strummed he played in open E simply putting on a capo on the second fret. bo diddley played in open E but his style is more like drums using the nut as a fret. i play microtonal to get the blues notes i dont bend. i tie extra frets on with nylon thread like a turkish saz. so i play 17 note scale not 12 note scale. page and beck also to this they play in between the frets to get those sitar notes that arent on the piano. its like when whitney houston goes off on a solo the piano completely shuts up because it cant bend notes like a sax or guitar because shes singing notes that dont exist in the west. hopefully i will be able to play again i started making a two string fretless. and im practicing diddley bow everyday. but i miss singing and playing harmonica with a really tight band. but i do alot in open G one of my faves is like a virgin in open G tuning but is really in the key of F. i cant read music and i play no proper chords. just do what i can i refuse to give up. oh try this too use a penny a pre 1983 all copper one for a pick.


everything you sayin got me openin my eyes, man, i tried to find them semitones your talking about, i dont think i can on the guitar i have, other than bending up to them, by the way, mine is not fretless, also, what do you mean by bo diddley using the nut as a fret? do you mean he actually fretted hes guitar where the nut would be? im sry, bit confused on that one, ill look up like a virgin, lol, i cant read staff music too well, but i sort of raised myself in music, my mom use to sing at bars, my uncle is a guitar player, Victor Gann, youll find him on youtube prolly, he plays only instrumental stuff i believe, but he went to college out in Berkeley California during the LA riots, MIT, he gave me my one and only true lesson when i got my first guitar, and he gave up on me lol, but he teaches guitar now out in texas, to be honest it was good thing he didnt give me any further lessons, id still ask him questions about music afterwards, and hed give me the answers, and i thank him for that, if he hadnt i wouldnt be doing as well as im doing now, im not great but decent, ive used coings to play guitar be4, i dont know, ill have to try that pre83 penny thing, i particullarly dont take to much of a liking to that because, im not certain, but i think i might shorten the life of my strings, then again, i have been using medium gauges, i might even bump it up a notch, just to extend the life a bit more, also acrata, dont give up, not if its what you love and want to do, thats whats kept me living on the streetsin recent years, im so determined to play music, its what i love, but i also believe music is pretty twisted nowadays, when i get with a band, im hoping to start original music with a message that is positive to the listener, i dont mean just musically, the music is great, but in the end it is more or so the painting on the wall, the person that occupies that room is what gives it life, the words, the messages, rap is shit, i use to be a heavy metal fan, actually i was one of the few kids who grew up still listening to metallica anthrax megadeth, because i liked the message they sent, it wasnt so demonic, it had a message, granted rather rebellious, but nonetheless i took it to heart, they came from a time period when the cold war was still going, and the nuke scare was still very real, its still there today, i still listen to them occassionally, but really as a musician, ive really expanded to other genres, i like the input that your giving me, im going to work on getting a slide, i was trying to use a socket, but i cant really get it down, i feel better when i have it on my lap when playing in this fashion, and the other problem is, since i havent played alot in open tunings, i dont know my color tones, what i mean by that is where i can throw in other tones that fit in a songs key, but they arent really apart of the song, i mean to say they arent the core of the song, its sort of like the semitones that we use, they add color, still apart of the key, i cant find the color tones because i aint use to playing in open tunings, im learning to find them, but its gonna take some time, before i feel comfortable with it, ive been trying to watch other slide guitarists other than keith richards to see what they do, anyhow, ill keep you updated, keep me updated, keep the music going


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 12, 2011)

ok look at this http://handmademusic.ning.com/photo/quartertones-1?context=user
get some wire zip ties and put them on your neck where those colored strips are those are your microtonal frets. tune to DADGAD and mess with kasmir on that. ok say im in open G on the second fret i have A1 A2 A3 on the fourth fret i have B1 and B2, on the 7th D1 and D2 on the 9th E1 and E2 on the 12th G1 and G2 on the 14th A1 and A 2. now say one of these is my root i can root one split note and play up the neck or pull a fast one and root the other and play down the neck. this allows me to turn on a dime. whereas in western scale you either play acending or decending through the whole peice. no whacko sufi rides allowed. now modal tuning isnt exactly open D and isnt really open G its somewhere between and the magic genie in A is always hanging in the air making it a suspended chord. and this is what makes kasmir work in dadgad and what makes a sitar sound like a sitar if you have an electric you can tune the simplest modal which is EBEBBE same as saraswati veena tuning and sounds really trippy played in your lap with a slide. (i only play in my lap unless its one of my broomstick homemade jobbys)


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 13, 2011)

ok bo diddley you need to tune in say keith richards open G or open E on an electric. first take a tin can with ridges and scrape bo diddley beat on the ridges like a washboard with a pick. this is important your playing drums on the guitar remember that. now take a pencil and rubber band and make a capo. not too tight just enough to muffle the strings and get some bouncy action. place it just behind the nut youre still on the open 1 but muted. now scrape out a diddley beat. ok youre getting closer. now take the capo off. put your index directly on top of the nut. start your diddley beat scraping. now kinda roll you finger to just behind the nut. hear that. now alternate back and forth. then apply a loose pressure to the treble strings and alternate to the bass strings. keep playing with that. and i will give you 3 simple open tuning chords later. but get that groove down. thats the real secret to diddley beat and nobody does it right not even george thouroughgood nobody does it right because they try to play a actual chord and use stacatto with more than one finger. remember its drums like when i beat a single string with a stick. also day dream about graveyards, trains, curvy women named arlene justine nadine anythang with "ine" and thick jungles. its alot about mood. once you can do this this very simple thing it will be hard to stop. like a banjo its hard to put down you can put down a guitar easier.


----------



## sideshowbxb (Oct 13, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> ok bo diddley you need to tune in say keith richards open G or open E on an electric. first take a tin can with ridges and scrape bo diddley beat on the ridges like a washboard with a pick. this is important your playing drums on the guitar remember that. now take a pencil and rubber band and make a capo. not too tight just enough to muffle the strings and get some bouncy action. place it just behind the nut youre still on the open 1 but muted. now scrape out a diddley beat. ok youre getting closer. now take the capo off. put your index directly on top of the nut. start your diddley beat scraping. now kinda roll you finger to just behind the nut. hear that. now alternate back and forth. then apply a loose pressure to the treble strings and alternate to the bass strings. keep playing with that. and i will give you 3 simple open tuning chords later. but get that groove down. thats the real secret to diddley beat and nobody does it right not even george thouroughgood nobody does it right because they try to play a actual chord and use stacatto with more than one finger. remember its drums like when i beat a single string with a stick. also day dream about graveyards, trains, curvy women named arlene justine nadine anythang with "ine" and thick jungles. its alot about mood. once you can do this this very simple thing it will be hard to stop. like a banjo its hard to put down you can put down a guitar easier.


this is cool, hell yeah, oh give me a few, damn need power, ill be back on a bit later, think i saw you on yesterday, give some time to digest this . . .


----------



## acrata4ever (Oct 13, 2011)

theres only 4 rock n roll gods each had a signature riff. bo diddley, chuck berry, elmore james, and john lee hooker. everyone you thought was a guitar god is influenced by at least 2 of these gods. and they played the same damn thing over and over.


----------

